# ISO ACOUSTICS Isolation Stands



## Chucka (Feb 17, 2014)

Has anyone had any experience using these stands? I have a need to place bookshelf speakers on top of an entertainment center. The claim is that these will decouple the speaker from the surface. What is your experience using these stands is such an application?


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

No experience with the IsoAcoustics, but have read good things over the years. There are less expensive options

I have used museum putty in the past, and it is most cost effective. Now I use Herbies Fat Dots (the 3/4" dots), while not inexpensive, not out of this world, either.


----------



## Chucka (Feb 17, 2014)

tesseract said:


> No experience with the IsoAcoustics, but have read good things over the years. There are less expensive options
> 
> I have used museum putty in the past, and it is most cost effective. Now I use Herbies Fat Dots (the 3/4" dots), while not inexpensive, not out of this world, either.


I think that the Iso Acoustics Isolation Stands do a lot more than putty or Fat Dots. These elevate and isolate, but the question is how effective they are and how much difference they would make in any system that required placing bookshelf speaker on a bookshelf or entertainment center rather than seperate speaker stands.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Chucka said:


> I think that the Iso Acoustics Isolation Stands do a lot more than putty or Fat Dots. These elevate and isolate, but the question is how effective they are and how much difference they would make in any system that required placing bookshelf speaker on a bookshelf or entertainment center rather than seperate speaker stands.


Do the Iso's do a lot more? I'm not convinced they would hold the speaker perfectly still, as the putty would. They may isolate better, which would be desirable on a shelf or entertainment center. 

Is elevation desired in your application? If not, maybe these would isolate just as well as the Iso.

http://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/tiptoes/feet/feet-foculpods-4pcs-isolation-feet/

Here is a video demonstrating the Iso's against regular footers.

http://www.isoacoustics.com/video_difference.php


----------



## Chucka (Feb 17, 2014)

tesseract said:


> Do the Iso's do a lot more? I'm not convinced they would hold the speaker perfectly still, as the putty would. They may isolate better, which would be desirable on a shelf or entertainment center.
> 
> Is elevation desired in your application? If not, maybe these would isolate just as well as the Iso.
> 
> ...


Very good point. I will have to give these Isolation feet a try as they are far less expensive and may serve the purpose. Thanks for this suggestion.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

I use rubber bumper feet, and they work fine.


----------

